# Erax Extra Military Or Not



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Were german forces issued watches like the brits in ww2,i have just bought an erax extra ,its looks attracted me then it said military type watch which leaves a broad spectrum for thoughcan anyone shed light on german ww2issue watches,and is the erax a good watch in general.I cant find much about them,mine is black dial steel case,long gold hands nice gold numerals rather dark for a military watch.Any help appreciated.all the best.ian


----------

